# Tokai Chibson?



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've heard of the "fakai " Tokia from 10 years ago or so, and the old Tokais from Japan are well regarded, but something about this doesn't look like a typical Tokai. 

Tokai Love Rock Model, Tokai Love Rock Model | Guitars | St. Catharines | Kijiji Price: $ 400 

So, are there now fakes of les paul copies? Look at the frets in one picture..they look crooked!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

I'd say it's a chinese fake.
'Love Rock' is messy and the serial # is the same font of all chibsons.
As to the frets, I think the seller just had the wide angle setting on his camera when he took the pics.
Plus, if it was authentic, it would be priced much higher than that.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's not a fake. Low end Tokai is no longer made in Japan. The high end stuff is still made in Japan. Like Epiphone.

The CH in the serial number is the giveaway. Tons of them on Yahoo Japan.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

From the pictures, the carve looks like a fat chick, not a sultry seductress.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

And you can get them in Japan for about 150 to 200 USD

Oh, and the infamous GoldStar Sound Tokais from the late 70's early 80's have been reintroduced as made in china today as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

I stand corrected.
Ignore my post above.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

These also have a bolt on neck and 3 piece body which he was very careful not to show in the pics.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

Chokai?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Fake, bloated carve.









The real deal seductress carve.


Personally, I'd rather finger the latter...

...but to each their own.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another Chinese one with a better photographer


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't say why, but any time I see a "Les Paul" with a bolt on neck it's a big let down.

I'm not knocking bolt ons, but on a Les Paul?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Bolt ons were the norm for Japanese LPs in the early 70's even for Burny and Greco. Once they figured out how to glue them properly they changed to a set neck. In order to grab a share of the entry level market to compete against Fender Squier and all the other shitty Chinese and Japanese makers like Vintage, Solfage, Legend, Mavis Photogenic etc, Burny, Greco and Tokai all decided to make entry level guitars in China sometime around 2000 give or take depending on the company


A Chinese Burny with the infamous FG serial number


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> Another Chinese one with a better photographer


Still looks like it's "retaining water" to me.











This one reminds me of my mrs.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I can't say why, but any time I see a "Les Paul" with a bolt on neck it's a big let down.
> 
> I'm not knocking bolt ons, but on a Les Paul?


It does seem odd as they are very unusual but if I found a good body with a bolt on neck, I wouldn't hesitate as I could get a custom neck for it then. Different strokes and all that jazz, country and rock.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

The guitar in the op is a fake. Not Tokai's MIC serial font.

Music Express Canada had a bunch of these. All fake

OP's guitar










Real MIC Tokai


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> It does seem odd as they are very unusual but if I found a good body with a bolt on neck, I wouldn't hesitate as I could get a custom neck for it then. Different strokes and all that jazz, country and rock.


With a bolt on LP the neck might be the most expensive part and frankly, there aren't that many custom LP bolt on necks out there.

You can find tons of Fender necks.

Meh, I don't look for set neck Strats either, but that's just me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

In the 1970's in Japan, bolt on necks were the norm. Old Burnys and Grecos have them


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

I had a '75 Mann (Ibanez for the CDN market) with bolt on.
El Degas is another though they produced the odd rare set neck.










Gibson had a few bolt on models too. 
L6-S, Marauder, Invader, S-1 , Challenger, Corvus ..


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Aria and a few others as well. Mid to late 70s they transitioned to set necks and long tenon


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Those late 70's and early 80's Aria Pro II guitars are real sleepers. The LS600 and up will have nibs and Dimarzio pups.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Indeed. Also hard to find. Even on Yahoo Japan you 'll rarely see them.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Aria ls800. Effing sweet at 900 USD


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

backside of an Aria Pro ii LS


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

brokentoes said:


> The guitar in the op is a fake. Not Tokai's MIC serial font.
> 
> Music Express Canada had a bunch of these. All fake
> 
> ...


Ok. This is what I thought. Everything about looked wrong especially the badly made tuners and the SN. 
I found a YouTube video on fake Epiphones and everything the guy said applies here.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Aria ls800. Effing sweet at 900 USD
> 
> View attachment 267014


Must have had a refret. Looks good but it's not selling for 95K yen.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is another one for 757 us.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> There is another one for 757 us.


My search only shows one but I did find a nice looking 700 that is in need of a clean-up. Might be worth keeping an eye on, it could go cheap.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The one for 757 USD was sold. Buy it now. There is an LS with a effed up headstock for 95 usd and a decent looking ls500 for about 380usd. Tobacco burst maybe? There is also a black ls450 for 90 USD so far .


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

https://www.rinkya.com/proxy.php?ur...a82dc/i-img600x1000-1554952256dchisj99546.jpg


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's a beatiful Burny RTV-50 from 1970's.....


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Ow good just what the guitar world needs . A copy of a copy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2019)

Distortion said:


> A copy of a copy.


Worse. A counterfeit of a copy.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometimes you just have to shake your head.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually bid on that Burny but someone oitbidded me at the last minute while I was at work. Sold for 30500 yen.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I had a '75 Mann (Ibanez for the CDN market) with bolt on.
> El Degas is another though they produced the odd rare set neck.
> 
> View attachment 266984
> ...


That was exactly my first guitar! I still have it minus the electronics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> That was exactly my first guitar! I still have it minus the electronics.


I seen this earlier on kijiji.
A set neck with tummy cut.
Set neck Mann/Ibanez MIJ les paul | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------

